
How Heroku Operates Multi-Tenant Apache Kafka Services - joeyespo
https://blog.heroku.com/how-heroku-operates-its-multi-tenant-apache-kafka-services
======
rad_gruchalski
This is very similar to what we do at Klarrio:
[https://www.confluent.io/kafka-summit-lon19/talking-
traffic-...](https://www.confluent.io/kafka-summit-lon19/talking-traffic-data-
in-the-drivers-seat)

